# CPC-Auditor-Consultant



## marymartelloni (Nov 21, 2008)

I am currently seeking some a Remote Coding position, Abstracting operative reports, EM scoring, auditing, please contact me for references or resume
Mary Martelloni, ,CPC,CCP,ROCC


----------



## rbandaru (Mar 7, 2016)

*Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*

Hi ,

How are you doing. Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.

Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.

Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.


Regards
Joseph Sinclair
Coding Solutions Specialist
email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
www.amshealth.com


----------

